

DigitalOcean droplets manager - itohnobue
https://github.com/itohnobue/domanager

======
andrewsomething
Looks great! I made something similar using Python and Gtk+ targeting Ubuntu
([https://github.com/andrewsomething/digitalocean-
indicator](https://github.com/andrewsomething/digitalocean-indicator)).

You might want to consider moving to v2 of the DigitalOcean API. One nice
thing you get is OAuth. It makes connecting to the user's account much more
friendly.

You should also submit it to the projects page on the DO community site:

[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/projects/](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/projects/)

------
itohnobue
Hello people!

If you have time and/or need such application please check out my utility for
Digital Ocean droplets management (Windows & Mac OS X). Any feedback highly
appreciated :)

Thank you very much in advance!

~~~
vishalzone2002
This is pretty cool. I might join as a contributor if you dont mind. PS: You
should probably edit the title to Show HN

~~~
itohnobue
Thank you! Of course I don't mind and will be glad to get any help :)

